# Ortho Coding



## Diana Thomas (Dec 16, 2008)

I am looking for a CPT for placement of traction pins, 1 femoral & the other is calcaneous.  Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Diana


----------



## Kris Cuddy (Dec 17, 2008)

There is CPT code 20650, reading, Insertion of wire or pin with applicationof skeletal traction, including removal. However, this is only billable if it is completely separate from other surgery.


----------



## DRSZ1 (Feb 24, 2022)

do you code Steinmann pins (Insert Hum Rvs Sz 1 36 mm) , baseplates, or humeral stems used in reverse humeral with a distinct HCPC?  glenospheres = C1776? Humeral Stems C1776? or does CMS consider these packaged into procedure? are there guidelines as to usage of C1889 = Implantable/insertable device, not otherwise classified?


----------



## amyjph (Feb 25, 2022)

Kris is correct. The only time I have reported this is in ortho trauma service where they apply traction while waiting for the definitive surgery/swelling to go down. However, as Kris advised above, it can't be reported unless it was the stand alone procedure due to separate procedure designation. 

See NCCI manual guidelines: 
Chapter IV Surgery: Musculoskeletal System CPT Codes 20000 - 29999 
G. Fractures, Dislocations, and Casting/Splinting/Strapping 
18. CPT code 20650 (Insertion of wire or pin with application of skeletal traction, including removal (separate procedure)) shall not be reported for insertion of wires or pins without application of skeletal traction. Since the code descriptor includes the “separate procedure” designation, this code shall not be reported for application of skeletal traction with a fracture treatment or other repair code for the same anatomic region.

DRSZ1 - I can't answer that question for the facility side. I am talking about pro-fee.


----------

